# anyone in Koblenz nr Frankfurt?



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

this 15 year old girl has been missing from my home town in Spain for 2 weeks today. A press release this morning says that investigations have led them to believe that she could be in Koblenz.

If anyone should see her, please contact the police

the numbers on the poster are Spanish numbers but you can contact your local police - they are looking for her too


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

more than 3 weeks now, & still no news


----------

